# Going On Wine Tour Tomorrow



## Lon (Jun 14, 2015)

Going on a wine tour to the Napa Valley tomorrow, where I lived from 1959 to 1968. The winery that I will be visiting was not in existent when I lived there. They have re-created a Tuscan Castle type of building that is quite attractive and affordable but in my view exorbitant prices for their wines to pay for all the facilities.


----------



## rider1046 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wanted to do one of those wine tours when we went through Napa Valley a couple years ago but we were on our way to the Redwoods and meeting my brother and sister-in-law there so didn't take the time. Next time I'll make the time. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Enjoy Lon. I've done a couple of wine tours in Spain and Italy. I'm teetotal but hubs enjoyed the taste testing for both of us


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

Have fun Lon and take pics for us to see. I was there about 10 years ago. Bring back Pinot Noir for all of us!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like fun, Lon.  Enjoy the tour.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Aug 31, 2015)

Wine tours are lovely.  I have toured the Interior of British Columbia to a number of wineries as well as a handful on Vancouver Island.  Very lovely relaxing ways of spending ones time.  Not to mention so great samplings.


----------

